# Hackberry Rod & Gun 10/23/2016



## Captain Buddy Oakes (Nov 27, 2007)

CATCHES REMAIN GOOD WITH BIG LIMITS OF TROUT AND FLOUNDER

Early and quick catches of trout continue to come from diving seagulls and drifting oyster reefs on the south end of the lake. Live bait is available but is not necessary for anglers fishing with soft plastics under a popping cork. Fishermen dragging along the bottom with Berkley gulp on a light lead head continue to bring in limits of flounder on outgoing tides on both sides of the ship channel. Big redfish are still catchable at the Cameron jetties while soaking cut mullet and crack crab. Here are a few pictures from last week and you can see them all by clicking here: http://www.hackberryrodandgun.com/staticpages/index.php/new_gallery


----------



## stryper (Nov 10, 2008)

what's that, about 50$ a lb?

Sent from my HTC6535LVW using Tapatalk


----------

